# Leo - Combinations



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

just need a few answers 

Super hypo tangeriene (female)










to a RAPTOR 

or a Super Snow 

or a Phantom 

thanks


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*[1C]*Super hypo tangerine X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
*[1C]*Hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,
Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped, Can be expected.
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

*[1C]*Hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,
Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped, Can be expected.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*[1C]*Super hypo tangerine X Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X Super snow = .

*[1C]*Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*[1C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[1CS,1CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Hypo HET Talbino.
*[2C]*Hypo HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Snow HET Talbino.
*[1CS,1CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine. 
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[1CS,1CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

*[1C]*Hypo HET Talbino.
*[2C]*Hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,1CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine. 
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[1CS,2CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

*[2C]*Hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine. 
*==========*
*==========*
*[1C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[2CS,1CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

*[1C]*Snow HET Talbino.
*[1CS,1CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine. 
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[2CS,1CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

*[1CS,1CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.
*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine. 
*==========*
*[2C]*Super hypo tangerine X *[2CS,2CH]*Talbino snow hypo = .

*[1CS,2CH]*Snow hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of Hypo offspring will likly mature into Super.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Grate example of a Carrottail: victory:.


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

Thank you man


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

GECKOFAN said:


> Thank you man


 
wow, the tail is nearly coverd in the carrot colouration :mf_dribble:


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

Yeah love her would love to try and get 100% carrot tail


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

that is the kinda tail im aiming for with my babies im trying to make really clean bright shtctb with hopefully loads of carrot tail. She is awesome!!!!!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I had a female and 2 males like that but I sold em. You don't see many with such nice carrot tails. Nice leo!!


----------

